# RB25 DET 240sx Project



## Power Mad (May 24, 2004)

So I recently decided to start a project 240sx. Ill use a good ole 89 fastback. Mostly because I like how the car looks, but also it is very light. Heres what i plan to do. Give me your honest opinions or suggestions. I am new to nissan but have done alot with VW's. 

0.1989 240sx fastback with blown motor
1.rb25 det swap 5-spd (getting half cut)
2.300zx rear end (z32)
3.Front end suspension of the Rb25 DET half cut. 
4.custom drive shaft 

This is basically what i want to have done to get it running in factory grade condition. Then I will get hopping on the tuning end. Maybe i will leave the car stock looking with rust  mmmm....unsuspecting ricers......I figure it will take around 2 to 2 1/2 years to get the thing done. Mostly for $$ reasons but there will be alot of work involved. 


also, i think this is kinda funny. My friend and i have a bet. He has a 2000 zx3 (cough crap cough cough) He thinks that his completely tuned focus will whomp on my factory skyline powered 240sx. My thoughts: hell no! If i need to and can use a bit more boost. 

Give me your thought PLZ!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

please pay attention to the area of the forum you are posting in. Nice project, but does not belong in the NPM Project area.

thanks..



moved.......


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what do you want the z32 rear for?? as well as the suspension parts from the rb25??


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if you want a real project start with a RB30E, put on an RB26DETT tranny and head(with turbos of course), and add a supercharger for good measure. Then end result: and AWD RB30DETT-R. This is my dream car

and dont spend the money on the z32 rear or wait until the end, your project will move faster or you could spend the money on some engine upgrades


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Skyline front suspension is wishbone while silvia/240 is mcpherson strut. You are going to have major issues with fitting the skyline suspension in the 240...


----------



## Power Mad (May 24, 2004)

THe gears in the z32 rear end are bigger than the 240 so it will accelerate better.

Also wouldnt i have to make yet another drive shaft in order to have the rear end work? I dont like doing things twice. Actually, i dont like paying to do things twice....

The rb30dett is a little out of my price range. plus i dont know anyone down under.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if all you want is final drive ratio then you only need the z32 diff, which bolts right in


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't get this bet you have. How many gears do you get to use to smoke him? Speaking from personal experience it will only take 1 to beat him, and 2 to crush him


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and what does he have done to his focus? It probably doesn't matter, but it might


----------



## Power Mad (May 24, 2004)

he had is painted blue :loser: 

but other than that is doing the same thing i am with the taking a few years to get it done. only kyle is dumb. odds are he will use no LSD or a crappy one. He picks the wrong upgrades, etc. I see him using slicks or something then seeing he wont use any tranny upgrades his transmission will go boom. Then ill laugh! :dumbass:


----------



## ScEtCh (Jun 18, 2004)

I think you have a good thing goin for your 240. Im goin for kind of the same thing. I would like to put an rb26dett in my 89 240, but the problem (as with most people) is money. I believe someone on another forum said it would cost around 5g for just the engine. ive been looking for all of the things that i would need to get but everyone is sayin different things. i just need a list of what i need to drop an rb26dett in and ill go out and find prices. A lot of people stick with the inline-4's and go with the sr20, but im goin totally sleeper and putting the inline-6. if anyone could help with the subject i would be much appretiative(or however you spell that).

(back to the subject) 

i think you have a good idea. i dont know too much about cars and engines but i love the idea you have. keep at it

ScEtCh
:thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dont revive old and stfu noob


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> dont revive old and stfu noob


 x2


----------



## ScEtCh (Jun 18, 2004)

Couldnt find any "old" info.  

ScEtCh


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i have no clue what that meant, but he was saying to not revive old threads. searching is good, but dont revive the thread.


----------



## SmItLeR (Jun 20, 2003)

i'm talking about a RHD 240 here.. so dont get confused with LHD..

for RB26 install... you need:
1)RB26DETT
2)RB25DET gearbox (best to go for the strongest rather than a RB20 box
3)Custom sump
4) modified exhaust mani to sit the turbos (if your keeping the twin setup) forward towards the front more.. as the standard setup will not fit the turbos in
5) Brakes (your choice here)
6) recommended HD clutch
7) suspension (i'd go coilies )
8) modify the gearbox crossmember (the bolts dont line up for RB25DET gearbox) - all i did here is add in an adpator which bolts onto the standard holes - then have the crossmember bolt onto the adaptor plate
9) R32 or bigger radiator
10) prefered 2x thermo fans (1 each side of the radiator - thats if ur keeping the aircon unit.. otherwise u can fuck that off and fit both thermoson the same side)
11) think about ur ECU carefully... this will be the "crunch time" to your project... go out there and do some homework on ECU's remap and whole aftermarket ECU's
12) FMIC
13) fuel pump (i went 044 on my RB25 S13 )
14) you'll need a speedo calibration (ratio box need to be install and calibrated) and also your tacho needs to read 6cyl signal... there should be shops aroun you that can do this
15)sorry this is a bit late - but use the R33 engine crossmember and mounts as the R33 crossmember sites lower than R32 
16)custom tailshaft (i suggest one piece tailshaft)
17) a diff of some sort.. the stocker will open up all the time
18)obviously exhaust ... front/dump pipes 

apart from all that.. just off the top of my head i think i've covered it all


if i remember anything else i'll edit this post and add it

hope that helps... as people have said.. this project is big $$$


ScEtCh said:


> I think you have a good thing goin for your 240. Im goin for kind of the same thing. I would like to put an rb26dett in my 89 240, but the problem (as with most people) is money. I believe someone on another forum said it would cost around 5g for just the engine. ive been looking for all of the things that i would need to get but everyone is sayin different things. i just need a list of what i need to drop an rb26dett in and ill go out and find prices. A lot of people stick with the inline-4's and go with the sr20, but im goin totally sleeper and putting the inline-6. if anyone could help with the subject i would be much appretiative(or however you spell that).
> 
> (back to the subject)
> 
> ...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cool add it to nizmodore's rb sticky


----------



## rb240sx (May 3, 2004)

all u really need for the rb26dett is the:
front clip
rb25det tranny
a set of motor & tranny mounts from mckinney motorsports + their custom downpipe + oil pan + driveshaft
walbro fuel pump
new clutch
koyo radiator
flex a lite dual fans
fmic 
there u go rb26dett in a 240 for a basic set up....good luck


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

rb240sx said:


> all u really need for the rb26dett is the:
> front clip
> rb25det tranny
> a set of motor & tranny mounts from mckinney motorsports + their custom downpipe + oil pan + driveshaft
> ...


Believe me it is not that easy. Mckinneys mounts do work, however not without some custom modifications. Throw the whole RB25 oilpan and custom sump idea out the window, and run the RB26 pan modified to fit. Have a custom front sway bar made. You can have an aluminum driveshaft made for less than what Mckinney wants for theirs. Downpipes are tricky, but only one needs to be modified. You should be able to do that one on your own. As for intercoolers Hopefully get the GTR one with your clip, or motor. Otherwise you are in for a huge headache. The stock piping on the GTR is bigger than most aftermarket piping. You will have to find some 80mm or larger aluminum, and then find someone willing to put mandrel bends in it. Not easy Not cheap.and neither is the silicone to hold the pipes together. and after all that pray to whichever higher power suits you that the engine is in good shape and that the turbos arent blowing oil all over the place which is usually the case with used RB26detts in the US. If the motor was in top shape someone in Japan would most likely have scooped it up for themselves.


----------



## ScEtCh (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks soo much that helps a lot. Sorry to bring up old threads, but i couldnt find what i was lookin for. Thank you soo much.

ScEtCh


----------



## SmItLeR (Jun 20, 2003)

no dramas champ.. hope all goes well for you


----------

